# Cast your vote on Ariens Auto-Turn



## HankSwat (Nov 18, 2014)

It appears that most forum threads are originated because of a problem or dissatisfaction. It also appears that most satisfied users do not originate threads.

I am poised to pull the trigger on the Ariens 24" Deluxe.

*I'd would appreciate your satisfaction vote* (you would buy Auto-Turn again) or your dissatisfaction (you would definitely not buy Auto-Turn again).


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I used a 2013 Ariens Platinum 24 Auto-Turn last year and like it.
I have a 2014 Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Auto-Turn reedy to go for this year


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

like it. no complaints here


----------



## cliff355 (Apr 17, 2014)

I got an Ariens tracked machine with auto-turn and it works great. It would probably be difficult to maneuver this thing without it.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Once I got the hang of it, and got the armor skids, I rather enjoy it. At first I was NOT A FAN. But time in the saddle helps.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

Auto turn + Armor Skids = Would buy again

Auto turn with stock skids = Would NOT buy again.

I actually returned my first machine because it was pulling like an ox. It was so bad that I actually wondered if I had a misaligned/bent chassis. When I got my new blower, the Armor Skids went on right away and things have been smooth sailing ever since. Sure, it pulls a bit here and there when it catches an uneven spot in the pavement, but nothing that can't be corrected with relatively minimal effort.


----------



## HankSwat (Nov 18, 2014)

TheHolyCannoli said:


> Auto turn + Armor Skids = Would buy again
> 
> Auto turn with stock skids = Would NOT buy again.
> 
> I actually returned my first machine because it was pulling like an ox. It was so bad that I actually wondered if I had a misaligned/bent chassis. When I got my new blower, the Armor Skids went on right away and things have been smooth sailing ever since. Sure, it pulls a bit here and there when it catches an uneven spot in the pavement, but nothing that can't be corrected with relatively minimal effort.


Great input. This thread goes all the way back to 2013. Like to hear from seasoned owners of the Ariens Auto-Turn and if the would buy or not buy again. Most times, satisfied people do not respond. I know that you are out there; let's hear from everyone!


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Love mine, original skids and all.


----------



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't imagine ever going back to a wheel lock/disengage type of design after using auto turn. Point and shoot so to speak. 

I have an asphalt drive, so I replaced the steel skids with the Ariens plastic skids to protect the driveway surface. They are holding up well to boot, no wear. 

Tim


----------



## ronyschak (Nov 20, 2014)

have had 2 ariens and loved them both
24 compact and 30 platinum deluxe


----------



## HankSwat (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank's guys for all of your input!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Add my 2 cents if I may?

From the video they have of it it looks nice. Even though I never used one I vote yes. (if I am even allowed to vote) 
Compared to how I maneuver around now it looks like a great option to have.

I wonder how hard it is to screw up the gears that turn it if you do something wrong?
Is it even possible to do something wrong to screw it up?


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Just got it and love it....even on a steep, gravelly hill.


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

I like most things on my machine EXCEPT auto turn.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Installed Armor Skids on my 24" unit with A/T but have yet to use it this year. Struggled a bit last year and the unit scalloped up & down the drive last year maybe due to tire track ruts vs a clean surface? 
Was not happy last year at all.Will report back later this year.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Love my D28+


----------



## ghostdog1108 (Nov 16, 2014)

Love it! (Platinum 30)


----------



## Razir66 (Oct 15, 2014)

The issues mentioned below were because my machine came shipped without a key for the wheel on the left side. That is why the left wheel never drove. A $1.50 part later and it runs amazing, not happy it came that way, super happy it was an easy fix.

So far I am wishing it wasn't auto-turn. When I go back and forth across the driveway, U-turning is effortless. The issue so far is when the tires are on the lawn and I want it to go forward across the driveway the right tire spins and the left does nothing. Also, blowing along the curb edge for the mailbox yielded the same frustration. I must say that this was crap snow where it started out wet and iced up under the accumulation, maybe that attributed to my problems. I plan to order armor skids or similar to see if it helps. btw, it is a deluxe 28+


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I have the older auto turn. I'd buy again.
I'd buy with or without the armor skids.

I did have a problem with armor skids on the first storm this season. It was like 1-2 inches of packed slush and I had hard time stopping them from riding up on top. Not sure stock skids would have been any better. I had to lift on handle bar a lot to get it to dig in. Overall I love the skids and auto turn. The Auto turn was struggling too in these conditions. But every snow storm last year both autoturn and skids were fine and I'm not concerned.


----------

